# Gloves for Firewood



## snakes555 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been cutting and stacking firewood for a few years and have shredded my gloves every couple of months. Anyone find a good pair of gloves that will handle firewood on a daily basis for more than a month. I have been using duct tape to help cut down on the monthly expenses of buying new gloves. I have used leather, goat skin and the normal cowhide. I like the cowhide for the gripping of the wood but after 2-3 cords the fingers are worn pretty good. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 29, 2010)

*Youngstown*

I, too, was shredding leather gloves, cowhide, etc at an alarming rate. I tried a pair of the Youngstown gloves and have been very happy with them. I really like the velcro closure at the wrist to stop saw chips and debris from getting in the glove. I looked high and low for a thick leather glove with a velcro closure and never did find one.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Nov 29, 2010)

I buy the rubber coated cotten or nitrile coated thin "spandex" gloves. These are coated only on the fronts and finger tips, open on the backs so they breathe. The rubber grips the logs very well, keeps my hands dry when handling damp logs and offer some protection. 

The thicker ones are a couple bucks a pair, the thinner ones about a buck, were F.A.R. at Menards recently (Free After Rebate for you non-midwesterners).
I had one pair with some kevlar reinforcement, seemed to last a bit longer, but all are a disposable item.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 29, 2010)

Snake,

Run a search, there have been a few glove threads with LOTS of good info in the last couple years.

Cheap and durable+Ducttape seems to be a common selection though.LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 29, 2010)

quit wearing gloves and callus up.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 29, 2010)

Pigskin outlasts cowhide about 2 or 3 to 1.

Even so, you get about a season out of them.


I'm leaning towards cheap rubber coated gloves, to be tossed when they wear out.


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 29, 2010)

I found these ones to be the best value:

Carhartt Utility Glove with Pig Skin Palm
Tractor Supply
Item# 771568099


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 29, 2010)

We wear the little white cotton string "team roper" gloves, you can get a doz for about 7.00 at most farm stores. They hold up well. For wet or snowy conditions we use the same thing with a heavy rubber coated palm and fingers, run us about 4.00 a pair at the local farm store. We've used the old cotton string knit gloves for years and find they are hard to beat, whether handling wood or running a saw.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 29, 2010)

i think you are dreaming to get more than a month out of a pair of gloves that are used for processing/handling firewood daily, no matter what they are
i buy the 2 packs from walmart for $4, couple weeks, throw em away
for some reason my left hand always wares out faster than my right hand glove.. way faster.. yet im a righty. cant ever figure it out..


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 29, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> quit wearing gloves and callus up.



Yep. I've been at this for over 30 years. The only time I wear gloves is if I am working on thorny stuff, then it is the cheap leather gloves.

Harry K


----------



## bobt (Nov 29, 2010)

Gloves just deteriorate fast handling firewood, no doubt about it.

By the time the thumb has a big hole in it, likely one or more of the fingers do as well. If you are working with gloves with the thumb and a finger or two with holes in them, your fingers have calloused up a bit and can handle the wear and tear. I find that gloves are really there to protect your palm and the lower parts of the fingers that see little abrasions.

Thats just me of course, but my gloves are always raggy.

New gloves are like a VACATION,,,,,,Haha!

Bob


----------



## Damon (Nov 29, 2010)

gloves are a consumable item in this buisness, you think 2-3 months is bad when i was lobstering i put on a bran new pair of atlas thermafits every day and i would wear right through the palms by the end of the day, i bought them buy the dozen but they were still 4.59 a pair, now i can get 4-5 days easy out of a pair and i dont really need to replace them at that point they are usually just pitchy.

we hauled traps 6 days a week 9 months a year and in the winter we wore insulated neoprene gloves that were 14 bucks a pair, just be glad you dont have more even more expense then you do!


----------



## Kottonwood (Nov 29, 2010)

I just buy cheap gloves because they seem to last just as long as expensive gloves...... about three weeks to a month


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2010)

snakes555 said:


> I have been cutting and stacking firewood for a few years and have shredded my gloves every couple of months. Anyone find a good pair of gloves that will handle firewood on a daily basis for more than a month. I have been using duct tape to help cut down on the monthly expenses of buying new gloves. I have used leather, goat skin and the normal cowhide. I like the cowhide for the gripping of the wood but after 2-3 cords the fingers are worn pretty good. Thanks for any help you can provide.



Dang Mary! Are your pretty hands getting an ' owie'?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> quit wearing gloves and callus up.



That is what I mean't to say, but Dave is more eloquent.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> That is what I mean't to say, but Dave is more eloquent.
> Jeff



jeffy just looks better saying it.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KD57 (Nov 30, 2010)

I buy cheap cowhide leather gloves by the dozen from a guy who comes around about every 2 months. 12.00 a dozen. Don't know where he gets them, but I have been doing biz with him for 15 years. They last me about 2 cords. Funny thing I noticed yesterday. I always wear out the right glove first, however, I have contact with the left glove on wood more often, especially splitting.


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

What about something like these----






Okay, just kidding. Trying to add humor to a rainy day.


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Banshee. Me too. 
My left wears out faster that the right all the time and I'm a righty too.
Weird.
Even my welding gloves do the same. 
Just thank your lucky stars that you're not replacing my Tillman moose-hide welding gloves every month. They go for about $22-$42 a pair.....OUCH!


----------

